# just got this



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

I got this form one of the other rvusa members ,, and this is sad ,, some have prolly already seen it ,, but it happend not to far from where i stay at the beach 

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2011/01/18/plane.crashes.into.rv.park.WBTW?iref=allsearch


----------



## try2findus (Jan 19, 2011)

Re: just got this

Saw that last night.  Randy and I both knew it was close to one of your favorite spots...glad you and Lynn were not there.  Whew...

Please pray for the lady that died.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Re: just got this

Jeanie, IT IS still to cold for Rod to go to the beach. He is enjoying the snow to much also :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 19, 2011)

Re: just got this

We camped at that cg when we went to MB.  Now we have to worry about planes hitting us in camp grounds.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Re: just got this

i agree nash ,, even where we stay at Pirate Land ,, u seen planes all the time ,, and since the air port is not that far away they are low ,, coast guard and fighter jets are the most traffic ,, but they do have alot of small comuter planes  and private planes flying outta there


----------

